# Ipad comme écran?



## Sn0wball (11 Avril 2010)

Voila je voulais savoir si l'Ipad sera utilisable comme écran?

J'ai vu avec Idisplay qu'on pouvait faire une extension d'écran. Mais peut on l'utiliser seulement comme un écran? 
Car je me verrai bien prendre un mac mini auquel je connecterai mon Ipad pour faire un écran  à la maison lorsque j'ai besoin d'utiliser un logiciel qui pompe des ressources (style jeux video) et lorsque je part de chez moi juste emmener l'Ipad.


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2010)

Techniquement, ce n'est pas encore possible à cause du manque de connecteur. 

De plus, iDisplay transforme bien l'iPad en second écran, mais c'est quasiment inutilisable, le taux de rafraîchissement doit être d'une image toutes les 10 secondes quand il ne bloque pas pendant une minute voir plus


----------



## Sn0wball (11 Avril 2010)

Ok, c'est dommage car je me serait bien vu brancher mon Ipad par l'usb our l'utilisé comme écran en même temps qu'il recharge.


----------

